# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ارسال و دریافت sms فارسی با ماژول sim800

## alirezabigdeli

درود دوستان 
یه ماژول sim800 دارم 
آموزش ارسال و دریافت sms فارسی رو میخواستم 

لطفا اگه دوستان اطلاعاتی دارند راهنمایی کنند

----------


## amin1softco

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?485501

----------

